# Installing an aerator...



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Palm Beach White Cap 161 and want to put an aerator in the livewell. The livewell has a pump to fill it but it is not automatic and has no air system. Basically on and off. 

I saw the one they sell at walmart and was thinking about it. Has anyone used their systems before? Are they ok? 

Im not a mechanic so for me to install this will not be a normal thing. I want to do it correctly. Thanks.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I installed one for my live well, it works great.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

This is the one I used, I had shrimp stay alived for dayssss. To control it I wired it to a on/off switch.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> This is the one I used,  I had shrimp stay alived for dayssss. To control it I wired it to a on/off switch.



i have the same one  short of a recirculating livewell this is about as good as it gets


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have a Palm Beach White Cap 161 and want to put an aerator in the livewell. The livewell has a pump to fill it but it is not automatic and has no air system. Basically on and off.
> 
> I saw the one they sell at walmart and was thinking about it. Has anyone used their systems before? Are they ok?
> 
> Im not a mechanic so for me to install this will not be a normal thing. I want to do it correctly. Thanks.



What are you looking for in the long run?? The best system is good clean water from the outside (fresh or salt where ever your at) running constaint. Is the bait dying off??


----------

